# Newbie to buying shares - easiest way?



## marshmallow (17 Nov 2008)

Have done a search to find a short answer but can only get info on online sharedealing. Is it possible to just walk into a bank and buy shares over the counter?
If not, what is the most straightforward/fastest way of buying shares in an Irish company?


----------



## kincora (18 Nov 2008)

marshmallow said:


> Have done a search to find a short answer but can only get info on online sharedealing. Is it possible to just walk into a bank and buy shares over the counter?
> If not, what is the most straightforward/fastest way of buying shares in an Irish company?


 
Generally "Yes"


----------



## Tomo81 (18 Nov 2008)

you may walk into AIB and buy shares like that. the only (possibly minor) issue is that the price you get will be perhaps the closing price that day and will not be "real time". If your buying long this wont matter a damn of course

join sharewatch, cheap on-line trading


----------



## Happy Girl (18 Nov 2008)

Tomo81 said:


> you may walk into AIB and buy shares like that. the only (possibly minor) issue is that the price you get will be perhaps the closing price that day and will not be "real time". If your buying long this wont matter a damn of course
> 
> join sharewatch, cheap on-line trading


 
You cannot buy shares in an AIB branch if you do not have an account with them.


----------



## marshmallow (18 Nov 2008)

I contacted sharewatch thinking I could just buy order over the phone with my credit card but there seems to some drawn out rigmarole involved that means it would take days whereas I want to buy at today's price. Also, it seems aibs online share trading takes 5 days to get setup which is no good to me either.  

I have an account with AIB and BOI so I should be able to buy shares today at one of the branches?


----------



## limerickboy1 (18 Nov 2008)

marshmallow by the way you are talking you sound like you are trying to buy irish bank shares a.s.a.p.  big mistake in my opinion


----------



## marshmallow (18 Nov 2008)

limerickboy1 said:


> marshmallow by the way you are talking you sound like you are trying to buy irish bank shares a.s.a.p. big mistake in my opinion


 

Not necessarily, but interesting that you think this would be a big mistake - what is the basis for such an opinion?


----------



## limerickboy1 (18 Nov 2008)

the irish banks need new capital. if they get this capital from the govt then its possible that the existing shareholders shares will be diluted and will fall further in value i.e. AIG in the US for example. if the banks get capital from selling more shares then existing share holder value will also be diluted. the shares being sold are being sold by professional investors, they are doing this for a reason, not for a laugh. do you honestly think they are all wrong and u are the only one who is right?  dont ever try and catch a falling knife , especially in the stock market


----------



## Jammy Dodger (18 Nov 2008)

how likely is it that an irish bank is going to be recapitalised by the govt?


----------



## dieter1 (18 Nov 2008)

you could also say that if one of the banks does go, say boi or anglo, that AIB could profit from this, it then being a distinct market leader......

but who's know's....


----------



## limerickboy1 (18 Nov 2008)

i would say its almost a given that an irish bank will need govt capital before year end


----------

